
Dozens of Googlers reportedly retaliated against for reporting harassment - empressplay
https://www.foxnews.com/tech/google-employees-retaliated-against-reporting-harassment
======
joelx
Fox news should not be allowed as an information source on HN. I read FN each
day along with a number of other major publications and FN is bottom of the
barrel for honesty or trustworthy reporting.

